# How long does it take from preparation to approval?



## CathE (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi Ladies
Dh and I are going to start the adoption process in process in March.
I had a lovely chat to local authority sw and got really good vibes but the next preparation classes vacancies aren't until January next year!

How long does it generally take from the preparation classes to approval from the panel? Being 40 I don't really want to wait 2 1/2 years for a child. I'd like to go with this l.a but not to wait that long.

Thanks
Cath xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi

It took us 9months and 10days from first contact to panel- we started the process in Dec 06-screening visit end of jan and booked on the April prep course however someone cancelled from the feb one so went on that.

I know you have said you like this LA however have they given you a reason why the next prep course they could get you on is not for 12months?

I personally would ring about other LA's and VA's and speak with them about time scales.

good luck

xx


----------



## CathE (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks MJ.
I was told the classes were full until then. I've heard this l.a is in an area of the highest teenage pregnancy rate. I might try somewhere else instead.
Cath x


----------



## vincent (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi Kath

  Where about do you live as waiting a year seems like madness.I live in Essex and only just started form filling at moment but hoping it will only take year and half for the whole thing before going to panel.

Take care Sam x x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Kath

Hope you don't mind me tagging along on this thread,My SH and I are seriously thinking about adoption too, I am not sure how long the waiting lists are in South Wales (Gwent) I have contacted the SW which we saw back in 2005 before we had Fertility treatment and she said that as soon as we are ready to call her and she will come and see us again.

How are you, how long is the prep courses usually for.

Speak soon

Crazybabe


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

it took us 13 months from first phonecall to panel..then 6 months to be matched...

kj x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

Cath - waiting till next january for a prep course sounds a long time   i'd suggest you call around voluntary agencies or other LA's (within about 50 miles) and ask how long the process would take with them......

for me we filled in the forms in July 2007 and are due at panel march 2008   (we are with a VA)

crazybabe - we are in cardiff and using a VA - PM me if you want any info  

our prep course was 3 full days 

ritz.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

As the others said it all depends on your LA . I know ours is not taking on any new applications at present. 

Sometimes if there is enough interest they will add more dates for prep courses etc depending on sw's

might be worth asking them about it 

xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

It took us 14 months from initial phonecall to approval but this is because we had just missed one prep group and as ours is only a small area we had to wait 6 months until next one but this worked out ok as we needed the time to almost fullfill the "stopped tx a year ago" rule   

a year sounds like a long time to me, i would phone around and see if you can get in with anothe LA or VA sooner 

pam xx


----------



## CathE (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks guys - I'm going to try another L.A. Yes that does seem a long time considering that the government standards are 8 months from phone call to approval.
Cath xx


----------



## CathE (Mar 11, 2005)

Crazybabe - In answer to you question, one local authority had 3 full days on 3 consequetive weeks and the other 4 sessions, one evening each month.
Cath xx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

First time round from the initial visit, it took 10 months to be approved.
We were very lucky with being matched exactly one month later and DD came home 8 weeks following that. A total of 13 months.
Our second time, we met our new sw in July, were approved at panel in November (so 4mths) and are currently waiting for our 2nd match.

I know that timescales vary widely across LA's and we've been very lucky so far.
I also know that SS tend to give you the worst case scenerio (so that your hopes aren't built up), but then the time passes pretty quickly anyway.

Good luck xx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi everhopeful

If you dont mind me asking where are you from, you were very lucky with your timescales for adoption, can you tell me when you brought home your child have the birth parents still got legal rights over that child and can they change their minds and take back the child until the court date and then the child is legally yours.

thanks

crazybabe


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi,
We started the process in Oct 05 went to panel in April 06 and were matched with Sunshine in Oct 06! So 2 years for us.
JD x


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

We had first visit Feb 05, prep group Aug 05, approved April 06 and placement Nov 06 so 20months for us BUT we only got on the August course due to a drop out  - otherwise we would have had to wait from beginning of Feb to Mid Nov for prep course (nearly 9 months) which would have added at least 3 months, but probably more, to our timeline as we were 'rushed' through homestudy in 4 months.  

We were with a vol org as our LA (and the neighbouring LAs) weren't recruiting for prospective adopters for under 5's.

As it turned out the 6 months seemed to really drag but gave us lots of chance to have a nice holiday; read up on adoption; do some grieving and actually talk to each other about 'parenting' rather than about 'having a baby' which were worth doing.

Magenta x


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Crazy babe

I have pm'd you!


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi everhopeful

I haven;t got the post yet

thanks though

crazybabe


----------

